# Lost Red Ducky at State Bridge



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Story time. How do you "lose" a ducky at the takeout?


----------



## alaskagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Uh well... we had a great time on the river - rafting, paddle boarding, kayaking, and drinking. We didn't get to the take out until 7:30pm. It was getting dark, we were buzzed, and the kids were tired. We quickly loaded the rafts onto the trailers and all the gear but I forgot to deflate the kayak and load it into the truck. And we didn't realize we left it until four days later.


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you count your kids?


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Good job owning it! You should try the BLM in Kremmling or Eagle County Open space. They can get in touch with the host there who probably saw it the following AM.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

You had a designated driver right?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

alaskagirl said:


> Uh well... we had a great time on the river - rafting, paddle boarding, kayaking, and drinking. We didn't get to the take out until 7:30pm. It was getting dark, we were buzzed, and the kids were tired. We quickly loaded the rafts onto the trailers and all the gear but I forgot to deflate the kayak and load it into the truck. And we didn't realize we left it until four days later.


Damn sounds like you had fun, hope you made it back to Alaska okay.


----------

